# WO Chris Carr, CD - 30 Sept, 2012



## AmmoTech90 (2 Oct 2012)

WO Chris Carr passed away on 30 Sept, 2012 in Fredericton, NB after a battle with ALS.

He served 34 years in the CF as an Artilleryman and an Ammunition Technician.  Chris had a huge heart, and had a huge impact on everyone who met him.

His obituary and details for visitation and internement can be viewed here: http://www.oromoctofh.com/Obituaries/73737/

RIP Chris.


----------



## Petard (2 Oct 2012)

I remember Chris from the 3 RCHA days
Big as a bear, with a heart just as big to match

End of mission ole chum


----------



## CombatDoc (2 Oct 2012)

RIP, Chris, and condolances  to your family.   ALS took you far too young at age 51.


----------



## ammocat (2 Oct 2012)

Sad news.  Haven't seen Chris since we were in Dundurn.  Condolences to his family and friends. RIP.


----------



## Jimmy_D (4 Oct 2012)

Rip Chris, you will be missed. 

Also for everyones to know. Chris passed from a heart attack, they are going to do an autopsy to figure out if it was related to ALS or not.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (5 Oct 2012)

Stand down, Chris.

You were a fine man and it was an honour knowing you.


----------

